# Ahhhhhhhhhhh nooo



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Just added some fish recently and daily I'm having fish die.. 

I know most of them perfer low ph and mine is at 7.8

nitrites are 0
amonia is 0
nitrates are low (look like between 0-5)

i had a discus die today to :'(

I cant firgure it out

I've increased the heat
added salt and melafix and its still a steady die off
My other 2 tanks are fine and have less filtration then this tank

Could the water somehow be contaminated???
Ive done some water changes since hoping that will fix the issue


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm pretty sure u acclimatized the fish when u put them into you tank...do you add dechlorinator into the water when u do water changes?..and how much water do you change each time? your tank cycled?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

have you cleaned your filter at all with cold water?? or hot water??


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Are the fish showing any symptoms of being ill before they die? Puffed out/cloudy eyes, rapid gill movement, excessive slime coat? The only time that I've ever lost a large amount of fish in a short period of time was when some newly acquired fish introduced a bacterial infection into my tank. My fish showed the symptoms I mentioned.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

what kind of fish did you add?

Aldergrove is 100% ground water from what i understand, so its conditions can vary, have you done any tests lately out of the tap?

As for treatment for possible outbreak, i'd say you've done what you can so far.

as for the PH if the fish are tank raised, rather than wild caughts, they are more hardy than most thing, many have successfully kept fish said to be for soft water at ph's as high as 8. Is the tap water that PH, if it isn't then you're water will be swinging constantly towards 7.8, and that could stress the fish even more. A somewhat high stable PH is better than any unstable PH


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am with Pamela as I am experience that right now for a couple of weeks. It is a nightmare! I won't trust any store in the future and will always keep the new fish in a spare tank as I usually do. There was a huge debate here and most people said if you just have cheap fish, why bother, well all my endlers are really cheap, but to see them die one after the other after something came in from a new fish is a struggle for me and my family.
Sorry for the vent. What I am trying to say is that probably you introduces something 
And I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

They will be fine when I put them it.. When I aclimatize them I have them in a bucket and use an air tube and fill the bucket take some out as it gets too full until the peremeters match

Tanks has been running for about 3-4 months and had angels and tetras in it.. the fish that were brought it looked very healthy too

I clean the filter plastic with really warm water but the media and sponges I use warmish water

i always use decloinator in the water when i do the changes.. i uaually do 20% water changes but have been doing about 30-40% since the die off

The fish look fine.. they wont even lose there colour when they start swimming funny (vertical facing down, also one looked bloated when i pulled it out) Im haveing sinkers and floaters)

Is there any meds I should use that wont hurt them if its not the problem


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

I just tested my tap water here in Aldergrove and the nitrates are at 25ppm. If you did a large water change recently you may have increased your nitrate level causing sickness.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

how do you do your water changes

I always though you get nitrates from the origin of amonia getting broken down by bacteria into nitrites then broken down further from bacteria into nitrates and water changes are ment to get nitrates out as well as the plants nutralizing the nitrates

also I do know the water in aldergrove buffers up

straight from the tap its 7 and if you let it sit for 24hrs it goes up to 7.8 so when I do my water changes I have the water in pails with decloronator and an airstone till 24hrs is up and it has buffered itself


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> They will be fine when I put them it.. When I aclimatize them I have them in a bucket and use an air tube and fill the bucket take some out as it gets too full until the peremeters match
> 
> Tanks has been running for about 3-4 months and had angels and tetras in it.. the fish that were brought it looked very healthy too
> 
> ...


hey rachel,

always wash your filter in cold water so it doesnt kill the bacteria..atleast thats what i do. if im not correct dont hate..lol  

ben


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

never hate

I guess I'll be moving soon to abby .. i hope they have better water there (more stable) and maybe a lower ph

moving a 120/150/29/250gal tanks is gonna be a cow


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If there is nitrates testable out of the tap water your water has chloramines, which means aging it does not work. Are you treating the water with a conditioner which neutralizes chloramines, like Prime, prior to adding the new water?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

is aldergrove one of the areas on a boil water advisory atm like some of white rock??


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

But if thats the case why are my other tanks ok?

its just the one


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

TCR said:


> never hate
> 
> I guess I'll be moving soon to abby .. i hope they have better water there (more stable) and maybe a lower ph
> 
> moving a 120/150/29/250gal tanks is gonna be a cow


dont move to abby they dont get their water from metro vancouver either
move to one of the 22 municipalities that gets water from metro, we dont use chloramines.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you are moving for the water, remember that some of the outskirt communities are still on well despite the majority of the system connecting to the metro water grid. most municipalities have maps denoting where water comes from on their websites


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't  not too pricey that way too


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

is there anything i can add to cure them if there is something in the tank


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id try and find the exact cause of the problem before starting to medicate
you said its not in all your tanks, how recently have you done water changes in the other ones? is there a possibility they just werent exposed to the recent bad well water?

can you test some of your water out of the tap and state the parameters here?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

they all had a water change the same time and the same % of water.. i think its the tank

can one test for contaminats not just kh/gh/ph/ nitrates/nitrites/ammonia?


----------

